# Ever get this feeling?



## Willow (Feb 27, 2010)

Does anyone ever get the feeling that they have invisible animal ears? Or other non-human limbs (i.e. tails, wings etc.)

**idk if this has already been asked...but I'm pretty sure it hasn't..and yes, I did search it...


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

sometimes i feel like i have a tail or claws, occasionally wings, but not that often...


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

only in dreams occasionally...


----------



## quayza (Feb 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Does anyone ever get the feeling that they have invisible animal ears? Or other non-human limbs (i.e. tails, wings etc.)
> 
> **idk if this has already been asked...but I'm pretty sure it hasn't..and yes, I did search it...



Sometimes yeah. Big dragon or wolf tail horns etc. When it a dream now thats somethin else. Happen quite a lot.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 27, 2010)

So, what kinda drugs you been takin', OP?


----------



## kyle19 (Feb 27, 2010)

Once or twice I have had the feeling that I had a tail and animal ears. I wish I did.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Tycho said:


> So, what kinda drugs you been takin', OP?



mine, it's gooooooood stuff.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Feb 27, 2010)

whew I'm glad I'm not the only one. I feel my invisible ears all the time, and they move according to certain emotions, movements ect. same with my tail, but not as often. and I also get an invisible itch on my invisible tail sometimes >.< and things lie that are common with people who have had an arm or leg amputated, and they feel that arm that's gone still itches or something.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 27, 2010)

Never awake. In dreams, maybe once or twice. It would be interesting if it happened more often, though...


----------



## lowkey (Feb 27, 2010)

no.


----------



## quayza (Feb 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> no.



:/


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

quayza said:


> :/



it's okay quayza, don't be sad!


----------



## quayza (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> it's okay quayza, don't be sad!



Ok i feel better now.^-^


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

quayza said:


> Ok i feel better now.^-^



good boy!


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 27, 2010)

No.

EDIT: 


lowkey said:


> no.


Damn you!


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 27, 2010)

I sometimes (though rarely) _imagine_ what my imaginary ears would be doing during certain emotions, if I had any.

But not the actual feeling of them. No.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 27, 2010)

No.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 27, 2010)

Actualy yeah sometimes, I thought it was just me.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 27, 2010)

It happens, just like phantom limbs, believe in something enough, and you can feel it.
I have had it happen. I think it is a nice feeling, especially if you are sitting beside someone you have potential interest in.
Then you can feel them, but they can't feel 
with a tail of course.


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 27, 2010)

What's the word I'm grasping for? I'm thinking psychosomatic.


----------



## Tyhnu (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't literally FEEL it, but I often want to express my emotions with my non-existent tail. When I'm dreaming I'm almost always in Reptilian form, which can get kind of weird sometimes.


----------



## Bittertooth (Feb 27, 2010)

Longer nails, maybe... otherwise, no.


----------



## Conker (Feb 27, 2010)

ITT: Furfags that take escapism fantasies to the next level


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 27, 2010)

All the motherfucking time. It gets annoying.

I always feel like I have a tail and sometimes ears.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 27, 2010)

Sometimes I feel like I have a
muzzle but that's it


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 27, 2010)

I believe therian/otherkin call it phantom shifting, experiencing a phantom limb from another species.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 27, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> I believe therian/otherkin call it phantom shifting, experiencing a phantom limb from another species.



A lot of us haz it...

It makes you think, ya know?


----------



## Willow (Feb 27, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> It happens, just like phantom limbs, believe in something enough, and you can feel it.
> I have had it happen. I think it is a nice feeling, especially if you are sitting beside someone you have potential interest in.
> Then you can feel them, but they can't feel
> with a tail of course.


I associate tail wagging with tapping my foot sometimes...


----------



## Willow (Feb 27, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> I believe therian/otherkin call it phantom shifting, experiencing a phantom limb from another species.


That's awesome


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 27, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> I believe therian/otherkin call it phantom shifting, experiencing a phantom limb from another species.


Correct

Sometimes it's constant, other times it appears under stress/excitement


----------



## lobosabio (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah, right about the same time the LSD kicks in.


----------



## Willow (Feb 27, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Correct
> 
> Sometimes it's constant, other times it appears under stress/excitement


That's how I am..
Sometimes when I get scared, nervous, or sad I feel like I have ears that are folding down...and then they perk back up...

and then sometimes when I get excited I tap or shake my right foot, kinda like a tail...


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 27, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

Man you guys are as bad as those role playing people who think they are actual warriors and stuff e.e

Chalk this up as another reason why people think furries are insane :\


----------



## Willow (Feb 27, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> 
> Man you guys are as bad as those role playing people who think they are actual warriors and stuff e.e
> 
> Chalk this up as another reason why people think furries are insane :\


Rage much lol

This isn't a reason why they think we're insane IMO


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Rage much lol
> 
> This isn't a reason why they think we're insane IMO


 
Its not the main reason but it does help make them look like mental cases, I dare you to say that to a non fur saying you feel like you got an invisible tail and claws :V


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Feb 27, 2010)

All the time and sometimes the phantom limb effect ends up with a constant tingle that gets irritating to the point of needing scratched or it'll hurt. Usually with the wings and spine mostly... the claw/horn/tail ones don't tingle as much unless the back goes without attention for too long.


----------



## Willow (Feb 27, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Its not the main reason but it does help make them look like mental cases, I dare you to say that to a non fur saying you feel like you got an invisible tail and claws :V


Well..there are people who are non-furs who believe that they are missing limbs that are obviously there...they go to more extreme measures to make that so..


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 27, 2010)

I wonder if anyone here has felt magnetic force between their hands or other people.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Well..there are people who are non-furs who believe that they are missing limbs that are obviously there...they go to more extreme measures to make that so..


 
Yea I heard of that, my friends was talking about that the other day in school lol, they find enjoyment of getting said limbs amputated and yea there are some extreme cases of that too...they also need mental help :[



lupinealchemist said:


> I wonder if anyone here has felt magnetic force between their hands or other people.


 If it involves breasts then I got what your saying


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Feb 27, 2010)

Couldn't say I've felt magnetic forces, I've been drawn to certain people but not a magnetic drawing. It's an interesting question though


----------



## Willow (Feb 27, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Yea I heard of that, my friends was talking about that the other day in school lol, they find enjoyment of getting said limbs amputated and yea there are some extreme cases of that too...they also need mental help :[
> 
> 
> If it involves breasts then I got what your saying


It's more like they just would feel better if the limb was gone...but yea, that's another part of it...

I think our case is a bit more like a spiritual connection..


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It's more like they just would feel better if the limb was gone...but yea, that's another part of it...
> 
> I think our case is a bit more like a spiritual connection..


 If its spiritual then its starting to sound like that other stuff that isn't furry, otherkin or what ever that stuff is :\


----------



## Willow (Feb 27, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> If its spiritual then its starting to sound like that other stuff that isn't furry, otherkin or what ever that stuff is :\


This is more otherkin/therian according to lupinealchemist...but I decided to ask the fandom cuz it was bothering me...


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Feb 27, 2010)

Maybe a lot of furries have their fursonas as an outward expression of their therian/otherkin spiritual connection =p


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 27, 2010)

I think South Syde needs wider mind expanse.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 27, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> Maybe a lot of furries have their fursonas as an outward expression of their therian/otherkin spiritual connection =p


 
wat?



EdieFantabulous said:


> I think South Syde needs wider mind expanse.


 
Naw I'm good, observing furries acting a fool of themselves is enough for me, I really don't need to see any other weird things :\


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 28, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> Couldn't say I've felt magnetic forces, I've been drawn to certain people but not a magnetic drawing. It's an interesting question though



Here's a fun exercise:

Rub your hands together, put them together, slowly move them apart 6 inches then slowly together but not touching then move them apart slowly again, repeat. 

If done right you should feel a magnetic attract/repel in between your hands, maybe even a tingling sensation.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Feb 28, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> wat?


I've seen/met others on fur sites who have their "characters" or "fursonas" (I use quotes cause I don't see Kha'thiqa as a character, she's just me) cause it's what they experience spiritually either through meditation/trance-work or in other spiritual experiences. It's more than an RP character to them, it is them. 



lupinealchemist said:


> Here's a fun exercise:
> 
> Rub your hands together, put them together, slowly move them apart 6 inches then slowly together but not touching then move them apart slowly again, repeat.
> 
> If done right you should feel a magnetic attract/repel in between your hands, maybe even a tingling sensation.



Damnabbyou for reminding me of that! lol haven't done that in hella long. Now I'll be at work tonight doing that instead of going postal on the place XD


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 28, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> I've seen/met others on fur sites who have their "characters" or "fursonas" (I use quotes cause I don't see Kha'thiqa as a character, she's just me) cause it's what they experience spiritually either through meditation/trance-work or in other spiritual experiences. It's more than an RP character to them, it is them.


 
I get it now, my sona isn't just some made up character, he's pretty much me just with fur and stuff but I don't feel much of a spiritual connection from him though :\


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 28, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> I get it now, my sona isn't just some made up character, he's pretty much me just with fur and stuff but I don't feel much of a spiritual connection from him though :\



Spiritual connections don't apply to everyone, a fursona can be made out of the blue.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 28, 2010)

My sona is me. We do have a connection.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 28, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> Damnabbyou for reminding me of that! lol haven't done that in hella long. Now I'll be at work tonight doing that instead of going postal on the place XD



Don't know many people who know that exercise. I barely have to concentrate when I do it anymore.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Feb 28, 2010)

It's one of those things my grandparents had me experiment with growing up.... like the levitation one with the doorway lol They had me do a lot of lil things like that for teaching instead of just books.


----------



## Boondawks (Feb 28, 2010)

Well sometimes I feel like there's this bone inside my penis.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 28, 2010)

Boondawks said:


> Well sometimes I feel like there's this bone inside my penis.



You should probably get that looked at.  You know what they say about erections lasting longer than 4 hours.


----------



## Kregoth (Feb 28, 2010)

It happens to me in all of my dreams, but very _very_ rarely when I am awake.


----------



## mcwolfe (Feb 28, 2010)

Seriously :

No. Never.


----------



## Conker (Feb 28, 2010)

The whole phantom limb thing comes about, usually, when someone loses a limb. Because of the way the brain is mapped out (and I really can't explain it. It's been awhile, but there was a picture that did a pretty good job), the nerve cells still think the limb is attached and so the amputee can feel it. 

Inadequate explanation, but you get the gist of it. Some people have reported feeling extra limbs coming out of them, but these limbs were always human anatomy.

And like I said before, it has to do with how the brain is mapped out and what sense qualities get more brain space than others. 

But wings, animal ears, muzzles, and tails fall into the realm of "bullshit" because humans don't have these. We don't have the nerves or even idea as to how these feel. Someone might feel a third leg coming out of his chest because of some crazy brain damage, but humans have legs and know what they feel like. Wings? No. 

http://www.cracked.com/article/199_5-horrific-ways-your-brain-can-turn-you-without-warning/

Some info on phantom limb syndrome in that link.

TL/DR

Stop being furfags


----------



## Bando (Feb 28, 2010)

No.

Only thing I imagine wearing is my paintball mask, lulz.


----------



## neelix zidphinlan (Feb 28, 2010)

Yeah sometimes, I look at my hands and if the lighting is perfect they look like claws!
I do get the invisible dog ears a lot and a tail. also I've gotten the wearied sensation of having a dog muzzle.


----------



## Fehne (Feb 28, 2010)

This reminds me of something some Therians experience.  Just surfing the internet I've read about phantom animal limbs, tails, ears, etc.


----------



## The Blue Fox (Feb 28, 2010)

Some time i feel like i have a tail. OR claws but that cause i have long nails


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 28, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> Here's a fun exercise:
> 
> Rub your hands together, put them together, slowly move them apart 6 inches then slowly together but not touching then move them apart slowly again, repeat.
> 
> If done right you should feel a magnetic attract/repel in between your hands, maybe even a tingling sensation.


My mom did that to me today (rubbed her hands together and held her hand about 6 inches away from mine). Freaked me the fuck out...


----------



## TreacleFox (Feb 28, 2010)

Conker said:


> The whole phantom limb thing comes about, usually, when someone loses a limb. Because of the way the brain is mapped out (and I really can't explain it. It's been awhile, but there was a picture that did a pretty good job), the nerve cells still think the limb is attached and so the amputee can feel it.
> 
> Inadequate explanation, but you get the gist of it. Some people have reported feeling extra limbs coming out of them, but these limbs were always human anatomy.
> 
> ...



well... 
the way the brain works, if you were to have a tail surgically atached to you, you would be able to feel/use it.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 28, 2010)

Meadow said:


> well...
> the way the brain works, if you were to have a tail surgically atached to you, you would be able to feel/use it.


...._what_


----------



## Aara (Feb 28, 2010)

I can wiggle my ears.


Does that count?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 28, 2010)

Meadow said:


> well...
> the way the brain works, if you were to have a tail surgically attached to you, you would be able to feel/use it.


Depends on if the tail had living tissues that were compatible with your own, (highly unlikely) it would be so great if this could happen though. To have a real tail would be fun, people would like pull it, then you could like pull it away and be like "Bitch you better not have touched my tail." -slap-


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 28, 2010)

I actualy had dreams before (yeah more than once) i was my actual fursonia, does that count?


----------



## Leon (Feb 28, 2010)

inb4therian


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 28, 2010)

leon said:


> inb4therian


I'm a therian you dolt

ilu


----------



## Leon (Feb 28, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> I'm a therian you dolt
> 
> ilu


But you're amazing you're alowwed becuase I say so. :3c


Ilu2<3


----------



## TreacleFox (Feb 28, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Depends on if the tail had living tissues that were compatible with your own, (highly unlikely) it would be so great if this could happen though. To have a real tail would be fun, people would like pull it, then you could like pull it away and be like "Bitch you better not have touched my tail." -slap-



:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Feb 28, 2010)

Kurell Raven made a song about this once...


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Feb 28, 2010)

who?


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 28, 2010)

No, stop cheeking your meds all of you :[ .


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 28, 2010)

After wearing a tail at a con'/all day, I can still feel it and automatically go to move it when I sit down.

I guess that's it.

Anyone claiming to feel "real" wings or fur is probably just good with their imagination. Or insane, whatever.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 28, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> No, stop cheeking your meds all of you :[ .


 
But i dont take meds, or drink, or smoke. :???:


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 28, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> But i dont take meds, or drink, or smoke. :???:



Well that's your problem right there, you should start doing all of these things immediately :V .


----------



## Leon (Feb 28, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> No, stop cheeking your meds all of you :[ .


 
Does Shenzi count? :3


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 28, 2010)

leon said:


> Does Shenzi count? :3



Especially Shenzi >:[ .


----------



## Leon (Feb 28, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Especially Shenzi >:[ .


 
Bt that's like asking me not to breath. D'=


----------



## Wyldfyre (Feb 28, 2010)

Krasl said:


> sometimes i feel like i have a tail or claws,


Same.
It's usually when I'm kinda zoned out or not thinking properly.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Feb 28, 2010)

they need no meds, a lot of the instances come from spiritual experiences or ability to feel past lives... either way religious experiences... So parts of my meditations stick with me in my waking life, who the hell cares lol. Hell just cause my body temp and energy levels rise after doing fire trances doesn't mean I need meds lol. 

and in cases of things that happen to xian's when they have spiritual experiences where they see angels, believe they are filled with a deity spirit, etc they don't aren't called crazy or have pills thrown at them. Likewise with the religious leaders of many cultures when they take on animal traits/forms/attributes during religious observations. There are also warriors who claim to take on animal attributes to become like that animal before war or hunting and turn normal with another ritual. 

Also find it funny that within a group that is already not tolerated well among "normal society" there can be people calling others who are in said group because of spiritual purposes/etc mental. I'm sure most of the group of people could be labeled crazy by you're local "normal xian good wo/man" who still hold majority population.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 28, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> and in cases of things that happen to xian's when they have spiritual experiences where they see angels, believe they are filled with a deity spirit, etc they don't aren't called crazy or have pills thrown at them.


Actually, they do, which is pretty hilarious.

"God spoke to me and told me to donate to charity, just like in the Bible!"
*everyone cheers"

"God spoke to me and told me to sacrifice my first born son, just like in the Bible!"
*locked up forever*

But that's a different subject.
... U:


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Feb 28, 2010)

I once had a dream where I had wolf ears. There was an electric guitar in it too.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 28, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> they need no meds, a lot of the instances come from spiritual experiences or ability to feel past lives... either way religious experiences... So parts of my meditations stick with me in my waking life, who the hell cares lol. Hell just cause my body temp and energy levels rise after doing fire trances doesn't mean I need meds lol.
> 
> and in cases of things that happen to xian's when they have spiritual experiences where they see angels, believe they are filled with a deity spirit, etc they don't aren't called crazy or have pills thrown at them. Likewise with the religious leaders of many cultures when they take on animal traits/forms/attributes during religious observations. There are also warriors who claim to take on animal attributes to become like that animal before war or hunting and turn normal with another ritual.
> 
> Also find it funny that within a group that is already not tolerated well among "normal society" there can be people calling others who are in said group because of spiritual purposes/etc mental. I'm sure most of the group of people could be labeled crazy by you're local "normal xian good wo/man" who still hold majority population.



All religion is a mental illness and should be treated accordingly. All of you are very sick, you need to take you pills :V .


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Feb 28, 2010)

in some parts lack of religion is seen as a mental illness XD


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 28, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> in some parts lack of religion is seen as a mental illness XD



It's too late for them, the only rational course of action in cases that severe is exterminatus :V .


----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Same.
> It's usually when I'm kinda zoned out or not thinking properly.



sort of ditto.
also happens when i am not concentrating on anything.


----------



## Conker (Feb 28, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> they need no meds, a lot of the instances come from spiritual experiences or ability to feel past lives... either way religious experiences... So parts of my meditations stick with me in my waking life, who the hell cares lol. Hell just cause my body temp and energy levels rise after doing fire trances doesn't mean I need meds lol.
> 
> and in cases of things that happen to xian's when they have spiritual experiences where they see angels, believe they are filled with a deity spirit, etc they don't aren't called crazy or have pills thrown at them. Likewise with the religious leaders of many cultures when they take on animal traits/forms/attributes during religious observations. There are also warriors who claim to take on animal attributes to become like that animal before war or hunting and turn normal with another ritual.
> 
> Also find it funny that within a group that is already not tolerated well among "normal society" there can be people calling others who are in said group because of spiritual purposes/etc mental. I'm sure most of the group of people could be labeled crazy by you're local "normal xian good wo/man" who still hold majority population.


1) The only religion that has any authority on past lives is Hinduism and they would laugh at you for even bringing that up. You have zero recollection of your past lives, should you even believe that.

Also, bringing up third world countries with crazy beliefs and customs (many of which are self harming. I'm looking at you Nat Geo specials) doesn't strengthen your argument. At all.

Here's how I see it. You all are either

A Trolling
B On some crazyass drugs
C People who have survived so many strokes that your brain is half dead to the point where you are drooling all over yourself and your left eye doesn't work, and it's a miracle that you're able to type or think at all
D ESCAPISM FANTASIES BROUGHT ON BY FURFAGS

Also, bringing in religion when there is scientific evidence on phantom limbs (all of which contradict everything said here) is stupid. 



			
				whitenoise said:
			
		

> No, stop cheeking your meds all of you :[


This


----------



## Psychedelic_Lombax (Feb 28, 2010)

I get this feeling most of the time, especially whenever my annoying cousin is talking during a movie, I'll feel my ears pin back.  I don't think I've ever felt paws though..


----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

Psychedelic_Lombax said:


> I get this feeling most of the time, especially whenever my annoying cousin is talking during a movie, I'll feel my ears pin back.  I don't think I've ever felt paws though..



lol, you should pounce him!


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Feb 28, 2010)

I've been wearing a tail for 3 months and when ever I take it off I still feel like I have it on... I guess its a subconscious thing.


----------



## Psychedelic_Lombax (Feb 28, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, you should pounce him!


Naw... he'd think I was weird... :V


----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

Psychedelic_Lombax said:


> Naw... he'd think I was weird... :V



fine, I'LL pounce him...
right when he doesn't suspect anything... >:]


----------



## Tommy (Feb 28, 2010)

kamikazesparrow said:


> I've been wearing a tail for 3 months and when ever I take it off I still feel like I have it on... I guess its a subconscious thing.



That happens to me when I wear pretty much anything that isn't clothes, or shoes, such as hats or goggles.


----------



## Psychedelic_Lombax (Feb 28, 2010)

Krasl said:


> fine, I'LL pounce him...
> right when he doesn't suspect anything... >:]


He's asleep right now!!!1!


----------



## Psychedelic_Lombax (Feb 28, 2010)

kamikazesparrow said:


> I've been wearing a tail for 3 months and when ever I take it off I still feel like I have it on... I guess its a subconscious thing.


Oh, this totally reminds me of something!  Whenever I get in a massage chair, then get out of it, it still feels like I'm getting a massage!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

Psychedelic_Lombax said:


> He's asleep right now!!!1!



*runs into his bedroom*
SURPRISE!!!
*pounces bed*

(WOOT!! 1,000TH POST!!)


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Feb 28, 2010)

1. hindu's are pagan and many pagan paths believe in reincarnation/past lives, the kharma/dharma aspects is hindu. 
2. the spiritual aspect was mentioned before the scientific
3. believed in this for 25 yrs and have only known of furries for 2 yrs, plus I never claimed to be furry lol


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

Oh yesss... I'm cutting off my imaginary nipplecocks! Oh yeaaah!


----------



## Wyldfyre (Feb 28, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Oh yesss... I'm cutting off my imaginary nipplecocks! Oh yeaaah!


Lolwut?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 28, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Lolwut?



roflwut?


----------



## Conker (Feb 28, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> 1. hindu's are pagan and many pagan paths believe in reincarnation/past lives, the kharma/dharma aspects is hindu.
> 2. *the spiritual aspect was mentioned before the scientific*
> 3. believed in this for 25 yrs and have only known of furries for 2 yrs, plus I never claimed to be furry lol


Because the science wasn't yet invented to explain the spiritual aspects. 

The third point doesn't mean shit, just that you've experienced severe strokes 25 years ago or you've been a nutcase for 25 years.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 28, 2010)

Conker said:


> Because the science wasn't yet invented to explain the spiritual aspects.
> 
> The third point doesn't mean shit, just that you've experienced severe strokes 25 years ago or you've been a nutcase for 25 years.



Yes, god forbid someone who doesn't agree with you has a functional mind.

Go play atheist somewhere else.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

If pure science ruled everything, there is no explanation for life if you really think about it.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> Yes, god forbid someone who doesn't agree with you has a functional mind.
> 
> Go play atheist somewhere else.


 playing atheist is only fun sometimes. 
its more fun to say your a wiccan, satanist, or cultist! ^^


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> playing atheist is only fun sometimes.
> its more fun to say your a wiccan, satanist, or cultist! ^^


 
Or a mormon. I get to have many wives.


----------



## Conker (Feb 28, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> If pure science ruled everything, there is no explanation for life if you really think about it.


Pure happy-go-lucky accident


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Or a mormon. I get to have many wives.


that too. ^^



Conker said:


> Pure happy-go-lucky accident


 nope.  meaning of life is 42.


----------



## Sarlune (Feb 28, 2010)

Kinda with the ears. but I usually have a very different and very embarrassing feeling that I choose not to discuss here -_-


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> Kinda with the ears. but I usually have a very different and very embarrassing feeling that I choose not to discuss here -_-


 do it anyway. its the internet.


----------



## Sarlune (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> do it anyway. its the internet.


 Well XP
Sometimes it feels like I should have a penis. Its awkward. Like it should be there but nothing is there XP


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> Well XP
> Sometimes it feels like I should have a penis. Its awkward. Like it should be there but nothing is there XP


0_0 *is not going to say anything bad* do you mean there should BE one there or one IN there?


----------



## Sarlune (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> 0_0 *is not going to say anything bad* do you mean there should BE one there or one IN there?


 BE one there. If I wanted one in there I have a boyfriend that would jump on that in less than a second lol


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> BE one there. If I wanted one in there I have a boyfriend that would jump on that in less than a second lol


 lol.  does he KNOW u want one? 0.o he might be a lil less eager then.....


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Feb 28, 2010)

I have two fingers.... ... ...now I have fouuuurrr....is this real life?


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

DJ-Moogle said:


> I have two fingers.... ... ...now I have fouuuurrr....is this real life?


 uh drugs are bad. mmkay?


----------



## Sarlune (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> lol.  does he KNOW u want one? 0.o he might be a lil less eager then.....


He knows. We had a long talk about it. He's ok with it as long as I don't go and get a surgery


----------



## Tommy (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> uh drugs are bad. mmkay?



Yeah, drugs are bad. They kill and stuff.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> He knows. We had a long talk about it. He's ok with it as long as I don't go and get a surgery


 ok then o__o  dont do it.  you dont wanna be a guy. it sux.


----------



## Willow (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ok then o__o  dont do it.  you dont wanna be a guy. it sux.


Lol
I could say a few things right now but I really don't feel like it..


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

There's a theory called "penis envy," but thats only when you're really young o-o


----------



## Sarlune (Feb 28, 2010)

Well I'm almost 20. And I'm not gonna get the surgery. But it would be sweet to be a guy for a day. Or just be a guy in my next life :3

Being a girl sucks too. I had periods that were so bad that I did nothing but curl up in the bathroom all day. Then I got the BC shot and its all better now :3


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 28, 2010)

I still have those sarlune. SUCKS. I would rather have boners than that.


----------



## Leon (Feb 28, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> I still have those sarlune. SUCKS. I would rather have boners than that.


 
But boners are a good thing, it's not like it hurts to get them or anything.


----------



## BlueGaze (Mar 1, 2010)

I feel like I do have wings at times, and really sensitive hearing


----------



## Willow (Mar 1, 2010)

BlueGaze said:


> I feel like I do have wings at times, and really sensitive hearing


Would being able to pick up faint scents that no one else can count?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Would being able to pick up faint scents that no one else can count?



Now that is whats called sense shifting. Not really easy to pick up since every individual has different limitations of sense.


----------



## Willow (Mar 1, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> Now that is whats called sense shifting. Not really easy to pick up since every individual has different limitations of sense.


If I know someone really well, I can pick up on their scent


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 1, 2010)

quick answer no I do not feel like I have a tail or anything.


----------



## Kirbizard (Mar 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> If I know someone really well, I can pick up on their scent


When you say you "know someone really well", do you mean after you've slept with them? :c


----------



## Willow (Mar 1, 2010)

Kirbizard said:


> When you say you "know someone really well", do you mean after you've slept with them? :c


No...I mean like close friends...


----------



## Kirbizard (Mar 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> No...I mean like close friends...


And by "close friends", you mean one night stands?


----------



## Willow (Mar 1, 2010)

Kirbizard said:


> And by "close friends", you mean one night stands?


*sighs*
No...


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *sighs*
> No...


XD


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 1, 2010)

I sometimes get this feeling I have this gun in my hand. Then no more screen or furries to look at.


----------



## Willow (Mar 1, 2010)

Ummmmm...what would it be called if you sometimes hear growling whenever you're mad?? :/


----------



## Charrio (Mar 1, 2010)

Nope not at all, not once in my years of being a fan. 

Why do so many take their like of a fandom so crazily?


----------



## Darkwolf23 (Mar 1, 2010)

Sometimes when I'm happy it feels like I have a tail and it's wagging. Or like I have canine ears and they cock back when people pet me.


----------



## Melkor (Mar 1, 2010)

Truthfully I've never felt any of this, now I feel left out .


----------



## Charrio (Mar 1, 2010)

Melkor said:


> Truthfully I've never felt any of this, now I feel left out .



Lol your not alone, you just haven't gone crazy from being alone too long online lol


----------



## Sheba_Metaluna (Mar 1, 2010)

sometimes I feel like I have a tail...when I am really happy I butt wag lol X3


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> If I know someone really well, I can pick up on their scent


 damn you and your awesome sigs xD


----------



## Willow (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> damn you and your awesome sigs xD


lol


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 1, 2010)

All you guys that are saying shit about having tails and shit need to take your meds. Seriously. TAKE. YOUR. FUCKING. MEDS. >:[


----------



## Shadow (Mar 1, 2010)

OP needs more pot.


----------



## xcliber (Mar 1, 2010)

Yes, I imagine having a tail all the time. I do it a lot when I'm just walking around. It's fun most of the time. I kinda freaked myself out once though.

I was walking into my house with my "phantom tail" mindset when my brother slams the door right behind me. I imagined/thought/felt like my tail was still in the doorway. I jumped, the hair on the back of my neck stood up, and almost screamed in pain thinking that he had just smashed my tail in the door and wanted to yell at him because he does other stupid crap like that all the time. I caught myself before I said anything though. But my heart was racing and it scared the shit out of me.

I can only imagine his reaction if I had actually shouted, "OOOOWW!! [brother's name], what the hell'd you do that for?!"
Brother: "What did I do?"
Me: "Are you blind!? You just crushed my tail in the door, jackass!"
*awkward silence
Brother: "I crushed your _what_?"
Me: "MY FREAKIN...uh..." *more awkward silence

I can't afford medication... >.<


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 1, 2010)

xcliber said:


> I can only imagine his reaction if I had actually shouted, "OOOOWW!! [brother's name], what the hell'd you do that for?!"
> Brother: "What did I do?"
> Me: "Are you blind!? You just crushed my tail in the door, jackass!"
> *awkward silence
> ...


The look on your faces would've been priceless. XD


----------



## Leon (Mar 1, 2010)

Tycho said:


> So, what kinda drugs you been takin', OP?


 
PCP.


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 1, 2010)

I feel like I have a tail, except it's in the front; and instead of wagging it, I want to put it in things.


----------



## Kregoth (Mar 1, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> I feel like I have a tail, except it's in the front; and instead of wagging it, I want to put it in things.



You sir, win this thread.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 1, 2010)

Kregoth said:


> You sir, win this thread.


 I second that win. /thread


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I second that win. /thread



And yet another 3 move combo!
(I third this statement  )


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 1, 2010)

do I get money?


----------



## Kregoth (Mar 1, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> do I get money?



No, but you do get some free internets.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 1, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> I feel like I have a tail, except it's in the front; and instead of wagging it, I want to put it in things.



Perv.

Also, I break this 3 move combo. :U


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 1, 2010)

Kregoth said:


> No, but you do get some free internets.



yay




Shadow said:


> Perv.
> 
> Also, I break this 3 move combo. :U



boo


----------



## Shadow (Mar 1, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> yay
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nyoro~n. <:3c


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Perv.
> 
> Also, I break this 3 move combo. :U



Ca-ca-ca-combo breaker!


----------



## Usarise (Mar 1, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Perv.
> 
> Also, I break this 3 move combo. :U


 -_-    how is it perv?   he said something normal-ish....


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 1, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Nyoro~n. <:3c



I don't speak Spanish.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> -_-    how is it perv?   he said something normal-ish....



I don't constantly think about putting my dick in multiple crevices. :U


----------



## Usarise (Mar 1, 2010)

Shadow said:


> I don't constantly think about putting my dick in multiple crevices. :U


 well everyone else it talkin about havin wings ears and tail.... that is actually a human body part


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 1, 2010)

Shadow said:


> I don't constantly think about putting my dick in multiple crevices. :U



What else are you supposed to do with it?


----------



## Shadow (Mar 1, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> What else are you supposed to do with it?



Instead of "things," I'd place it in the desired place of someone human in an intimate point in time. You're on multiple levels of fucked if you try to get with a grizzly bear. :U


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> What else are you supposed to do with it?



Put dem paws to good use ^_^


----------



## Maddrow (Mar 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Does anyone ever get the feeling that they have invisible animal ears? Or other non-human limbs (i.e. tails, wings etc.)
> 
> **idk if this has already been asked...but I'm pretty sure it hasn't..and yes, I did search it...


All the time XD


----------



## Maddrow (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Put dem paws to good use ^_^


and paw-off XD


----------



## Usarise (Mar 1, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> All the time XD


Freak -_-


----------



## Maddrow (Mar 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Freak -_-


Hmeh X3
I know I am.  I do, after all, wear a tail and collar all the time.
I get that freak thing alot.  Stoopid hyoomans X3


----------



## Usarise (Mar 1, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Hmeh X3
> I know I am. I do, after all, wear a tail and collar all the time.
> I get that freak thing alot. Stoopid hyoomans X3


 Super-Freak.  your male.  if u were a chick it would be fine.  but your not.

remember you ARE STILL HUMAN!


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 1, 2010)

Being human is great


----------



## Maddrow (Mar 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Super-Freak. your male. if u were a chick it would be fine. but your not.
> 
> remember you ARE STILL HUMAN!


Well, duh :/
If I wasn't a human or didn't think so, I wouldn't be studying for an AP test right now


----------



## Usarise (Mar 1, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Being human is great


i know!  those thumbs rock!



Maddrow said:


> Well, duh :/
> If I wasn't a human or didn't think so, I wouldn't be studying for an AP test right now


 good.  the belief round where i am is that furrys think they are animal souls in human bodies....


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 1, 2010)

LOL, silly humans. I am happy to be a fox dog puppy wolf tiger.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> and paw-off XD



Thank you Captain Obvious.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 1, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> LOL, silly humans. I am happy to be a fox dog puppy wolf tiger.


 what in God's name would that look like? 0_0


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> what in God's name would that look like? 0_0



Like Manbearpig, except without the bearpig, and with foxdogpuppywolftiger.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> what in God's name would that look like? 0_0


No idea. 0_0


----------



## Usarise (Mar 1, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Like Manbearpig, except without the bearpig, and with foxdogpuppywolftiger.


 im just gunna say it looks like this:


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 1, 2010)

Out of interest, those of you claiming to feel your kitteh ears move... do you feel them _on top_ of your head, like an animal, or your useless human ear or what?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

Lol, you guys are full of jokes today...or maybe i'm just simply amused...


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> im just gunna say it looks like this:



Murr murr!


----------



## Usarise (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Lol, you guys are full of jokes today...or maybe i'm just simply amused...


no. i just smoked a load of crack.  



Sauvignon said:


> Murr murr!


 o________0


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

Awesome, I feel as I'm on drugs as I laugh at everything, even that ugly ratdog....


----------



## Willow (Mar 1, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Out of interest, those of you claiming to feel your kitteh ears move... do you feel them _on top_ of your head, like an animal, or your useless human ear or what?


I can't speak for the rest of us...
But i feel them somewhere in between..


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> im just gunna say it looks like this:


 
T-virus infected dog. Murr ~<3


----------



## Soka (Mar 1, 2010)

Sometimes I wish I had a tail, animal ears, etc. I especially wish I had fur right about now. The house is chilly!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

Soka said:


> Sometimes I wish I had a tail, animal ears, etc. I especially wish I had fur right about now. The house is chilly!



Don't we all ^_^ I want orange and white fur, I'd hug myself all day (and snuggly my tail a LOT) hehe.


----------



## ArctikWolf (Mar 1, 2010)

I've figured how to _make_ myself feel ears and a tail. I think its because I've had dreams where I was my fursona, full sensation and everything. Some kind of memory. I don't care too much which, its just awesome :3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

ArctikWolf said:


> I've figured how to _make_ myself feel ears and a tail. I think its because I've had dreams where I was my fursona, full sensation and everything. Some kind of memory. I don't care too much which, its just awesome :3



OMG I had a dream about that last night that I was my fursona and it was awesome!


----------



## Tommy (Mar 1, 2010)

ArctikWolf said:


> I've figured how to _make_ myself feel ears and a tail. I think its because I've had dreams where I was my fursona, full sensation and everything. Some kind of memory. I don't care too much which, its just awesome :3



My dreams are all too random... I'd love to have that sensation. I've never dreamed about being my fursona...


----------



## Soka (Mar 1, 2010)

I have dreamed of being a dragon on several occasions and the feeling of flying was so real. I could feel the muscles and air and smell the salty shore I flew over. I loved it. And for the longest time after I would feel where my wings "should be". Felt really strange but so awesome.


----------



## TDK (Mar 1, 2010)

If you have that "invisible animal limb" feeling constantly, then there's pills for you.


----------



## Bando (Mar 1, 2010)

TDK said:


> If you have that "invisible animal limb" feeling constantly, then there's pills for you.



PILLS HERE!


----------



## IggyB (Mar 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Does anyone ever get the feeling that they have invisible animal ears? Or other non-human limbs (i.e. tails, wings etc.)
> 
> **idk if this has already been asked...but I'm pretty sure it hasn't..and yes, I did search it...


 .....

no, cuz I'm a sane human being, and I haven't taken enough drugs


----------



## Conker (Mar 1, 2010)

TDK said:


> If you have that "invisible animal limb" feeling constantly, then there's pills for you.


Somehow I think if you went to an actual doctor about that, he'd just laugh at you and call you retarded.

Then charge you for the visit

:V


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 2, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> PILLS HERE!


LOUIS!!!!
GIVE ME MY PILLS!


----------



## Tommy (Mar 2, 2010)

Conker said:


> Somehow I think if you went to an actual doctor about that, he'd just laugh at you and call you retarded.
> 
> Then charge you for the visit
> 
> :V



That's what all doctors do... You go, they tell you that there's nothing wrong, and proceed to charge you for the unnecessary visit.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 2, 2010)

I once had a dream i had a penis. it was cool. couldn't find the right person to cockslap though. :[


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Does anyone ever get the feeling that they have invisible animal ears? Or other non-human limbs (i.e. tails, wings etc.)
> 
> **idk if this has already been asked...but I'm pretty sure it hasn't..and yes, I did search it...



Umm no, and if you feel this I suggest you seek psychiatric help.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 2, 2010)

Tommy said:


> That's what all doctors do... You go, they tell you that there's nothing wrong, and proceed to charge you for the unnecessary visit.



Bout all ya hear from docs period, even if your tests come back that there's something wrong... "Go home,  you're fine" or don't even look at you then throw whatever pill they're sponsoring at the moment.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 2, 2010)

Tommy said:


> That's what all doctors do... You go, they tell you that there's nothing wrong, and proceed to charge you for the unnecessary visit.





KashakuTatsu said:


> Bout all ya hear from docs period, even if your tests come back that there's something wrong... "Go home,  you're fine" or don't even look at you then throw whatever pill they're sponsoring at the moment.



This is what ya get with the American medical system. One day Americans will wake up and see that our way works better.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 2, 2010)

We're working on it... we've been in the process of tryin to socialize the health care for a good chunk of last year, but the fat-cats are holding it back. My state will probably legalize weed before our government gets around to health care reforms.

The cost of our health care system is why I've been heavy into herbal and nutritional healing since I was little. In the case of my immune issue nutritional healing is keeping it from getting worse while I wait to get accepted into my local version of low cost health insurance.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Mar 2, 2010)

*coughs* BUT I AM AN ANIMAL SOUL IN A HUMAN BODY. Sheesh.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 2, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> *coughs* BUT I AM AN ANIMAL SOUL IN A HUMAN BODY. Sheesh.



Seek medical advice.

EDIT: this is what I'd tell people thinking the above.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 2, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> *coughs* BUT I AM AN ANIMAL SOUL IN A HUMAN BODY. Sheesh.



aka therian (and well otherkin too, which depends on species lol) =p


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 2, 2010)

sometimes i have the feeling that i have claws... but then i realize that i just didnt cut my fingernails in a very long time :V


----------



## auzbuzzard (Mar 2, 2010)

Sometimes I feel feathers all over my body.
Sometimes wings and tail feathers.

It is great.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 2, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> sometimes i have the feeling that i have claws... but then i realize that i just didnt cut my fingernails in a very long time :V



Have to ask, how ya do it lol can't get nails long enough to do anything with without them breaking off XD


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 2, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I once had a dream i had a penis. it was cool. couldn't find the right person to cockslap though. :[


The Penis(Eek!)


Moonfall The Fox said:


> *coughs* BUT I AM AN ANIMAL SOUL IN A HUMAN BODY. Sheesh.


Otherkin go away. Nobody needs people that think they are animal souls in human bodies. They produce the same amount of positive as animals - 0.
The negative, however is different.
Animals - 0
Otherkins - OVER 9000!!!
What nine thousend?



RandyDarkshade said:


> Seek medical advice.
> 
> EDIT: this is what I'd tell people thinking the above.


This



CaptainCool said:


> sometimes i have the feeling that i have claws... but then i realize that i just didnt cut my fingernails in a very long time :V


Though, you are a ninja and not a furry. You suppose to have Katars and not claws.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 2, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> sometimes i have the feeling that i have claws... but then i realize that i just didnt cut my fingernails in a very long time :V



Sharpen them into claws so you can be your inner self IRL. :]


----------



## Willow (Mar 2, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Seek medical advice.
> 
> EDIT: this is what I'd tell people thinking the above.


It's a spiritual thing.....


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It's a spiritual thing.....



Personal experiences regarding spirituality usually starts with a leap of faith. Some people just can't comprehend that.


----------



## Conker (Mar 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It's a furfag thing.....


Fixed


----------



## Omatzu (Mar 2, 2010)

Nope, can't say that I ever felt it. Even in a dream. I think I'm missing out. D:


----------



## Willow (Mar 2, 2010)

Conker said:


> Fixed


So original......


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It's a spiritual thing.....


Spirits don't exist. The thing that makes people think they exist is the brain. IT is damaged in otherkins. Needs to be fixed. With medical treatment. Or psychological treatement.



Conker said:


> Fixed


Not directly, as long as they are not in cumsuits.


----------

